# Discontinued or cancelled procedure



## smartcoder (Jul 26, 2013)

A 23 year old patient scheduled excision of benign lesion on back. On DOS Pt expressed her concerns about the scar. Besides MAs, surgeon spent 30 min with patient discussing repair, wound care and scar prevention. After all this PT decided to cancel the appointment. Can we bill for cancelled procedure and consultation for this pt? PT has Humana ins.


----------



## JessH2618 (Aug 15, 2013)

Was the procedure even started?  If not, you really can't bill a discontinued procedure.  As far as a cancelled procedure, the patient does have the right to change their mind.  I would check to make sure the doctor documented the amount of time spent with the patient and the things that were discussed in that time period.  As long as it is documented, you can bill the appropriate level E/M code.


----------

